# anyone running or tried these?



## thefuzz (Aug 19, 2010)

Got a question for you 4x4 folks?? is anyone or has anyone ever ran or seen anyone runing the J-wheelz on your atv ? if so what is your opinion of them and how good are they and do they REALY WORK ?? for the $600. bucks or so ?? :33:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

they look retarded... but I would assume they would probably work as described with the attachable "paddles"

http://www.j-wheelz.com/


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I could see using those out in a marsh/swamp....but other then that they seem like they'd just be a pain to deal with. Sure would look funny bolted up to a set of 31" Laws too lol.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

them are RETARDED looking.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Id like to see them on a tight trail. Id kick back with a cold one and watch that idiot wedge him self between trees lol


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

go to Lowes and get 4 5 gal. buckets, glue some tred to it and there ya go ...RETARDED


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i think the appeal to those is the floatation aspect.
For that, they look ideal.


----------



## thefuzz (Aug 19, 2010)

I was thinking of in snow how well they would be ? for i have tryed to cross the field on my polaris 500 with 27in. mud runer tires and have had to return to the house and get the tractor altho the snow wasn't realy that deep...


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

If I still lived in Montana I would definitly own a set for the snow


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

have several snowmobiles in storage upstate NY. and if I got the itch that bad they have several track conversion kits. something to be said for the right tool for the right job. Never tried a jet ski in the mud either....


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks like ya ran over some flower pots... :thinking:


----------

